# Full range of Mahlkonig Grinders available



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We now stock the full range of Mahlkonig grinders at very competitive prices:

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I need a Tanzania in my life...


----------

